# Exterior Nail Hole Filler



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

I've been using, on a personal project I'm restoring/renovating/repairing, MH Ready Patch. Talk about a production killer. 

I'm filling fairly deep holes, applying the filler just as one would fill drywall screws on drywall. Sanding is a pia, even with a palm sander. The filler sinks even after 3 coats of filler. 

I'm not wanting to go with some sort of putty. Unless it's all that works. 

What's good nowadays? 

TIA


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

That's what I use for joints and nail holes. 2 maybe 3 coats and an orbital with 120 grit. Occassionally a sandable wood filler or epoxy for a first coat but I still top with the MH ready patch.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks Tony. 

I think I just detest this part of it.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Abatron wood epox is really good for filling things. I always like crawfords exterior Spackle as well for nail holes.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Ultimate said:


> Thanks Tony.
> 
> I think I just detest this part of it.


I use it as an add on for a higher end service. I use the MH ready Patch to skim joints with for more of a 'seamless' job. It makes the overall job so much better - like skimming walls. 

Do more = charge more


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Ultimate said:


> I've been using, on a personal project I'm restoring/renovating/repairing, MH Ready Patch. Talk about a production killer.
> 
> I'm filling fairly deep holes, applying the filler just as one would fill drywall screws on drywall. Sanding is a pia, even with a palm sander. The filler sinks even after 3 coats of filler.
> 
> ...


that bleach has washed the painting blood out of you, me to thank goodness


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Tonyg said:


> I use it as an add on for a higher end service. I use the MH ready Patch to skim joints with for more of a 'seamless' job. It makes the overall job so much better - like skimming walls.
> 
> Do more = charge more



Looks good.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Dave Mac said:


> that bleach has washed the painting blood out of you, me to thank goodness



It's misery Dave. Truly. 

Any labor is anymore to be honest. I'm hoping to get this project finished by mid winter and work on getting off the wand this coming year. It's time.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I've had good results with Synko Exterior Spackle for nail holes and small screw holes. If the holes are really deep or wide I'll use System Three Sculpt Woot Putty.

https://www.amazon.com/Synkoloid-Exterior-Spackling-Paste-01204/dp/B002JL4HQQ

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001...wood+putty&dpPl=1&dpID=51twhphbBFL&ref=plSrch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

